# Tomedoe 2,0 WIP



## She-King (Jun 28, 2012)

*Tomedoe 2.0 WIP CRITIQUES, PLEASE*

My last so called "Bushbaby" has been changed to a kangaroo. She looks more like one anyways. THIS is the REAL TOMEDOE Greater Bushbaby!

Here's a vid of what I got so far. It actually looks like a real greater bushbaby. Somethings that are giving me trouble are the moving jaw and the whole mask is a little offset, so I need to fix that. Otherwise, it's coming along nicely. I'm rather mad at the thing though. It's giving me so much more trouble than my first mask and I don't really know why. All, though, I was trying harder to make it look like something so , that might be why.

Any reasons as to why this one is going slower than the first one? I'm using upholestry foam as well, so that's part of the building issue I'm having. It's kind of hard to get started when it comes to making a shape out of something for me. The first mask had the same problem, but I figured it out. This mask did it and I was stupified for about about three weeks on how to get started to get the bushbaby shape. Oy veh...

http://www.youtube.com/user/ArtisticPinkCat?feature=mhee

I want Diego to give me his personal opinion on the progress. I blew up at the poor fuzzy Taz for critiquing my last head. Its a most silly thing to do, yes. FA CRIT is different than other crit I've had because it's something 3 demensional and I've not really done that before, until now. I was a little desperate to keep it as a bushbaby when it was really a kangaroo in the face shape. I've finally accepted it and it is a kangaroo. THIS IS VERY CRUDE YES AND I AM NOT EVEN READY TO  START ROUNDING STUFF OFF YET, SO NO NEED TO YAP ABOUT ITS GENERAL SHAPE! THe bridge of the nose needs more layering, though, it looks a little thin up and down.The lower jaw needs to be overlapped by the top jaw. I don't know how to do that without screwing up my moving jaw. Took me for freaking ever to get it to be this functional. :/


----------



## She-King (Jul 2, 2012)

Just some pictures of what I have done to the mask since the last pictures. Trying to make it look as accurate as possible. A lot of people don't know their animals.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yooksHpWUo&feature=youtu.be

There's my moving mask technique I've been blabbing about and having so much trouble figuring out, lol. Enjoy! if you have any questions about it, that I didn't mention in the vid, just ask!

I think I have figured it out, though it works GREAT!

Some updates I have made to the mask.


----------



## Dokid (Jul 2, 2012)

Looks decent so far. Just the front looks a little uneven and messy


----------



## She-King (Jul 3, 2012)

> Looks decent so far. Just the front looks a little uneven and messy



Yes, it is, it is very true. I think, if I can get a smaller pair of scissors, I might be able to detail the mask and fine tune it to look nicer.  I'm going to buff up the cheeks to make the head Round so that should help with the uneveness and the crude look.  The dumb elastic is pulling on the mask and that's why it's suddenly out of whack with the front view.


----------



## She-King (Jul 5, 2012)

GREATER BUSHBABY MASK UPDATE!

I would Appreciate Critiques on how well I've captured the profile of the Greater Bushbaby PLEASE! I must be a crude worker cause I haven't had  a response in the three fursuit forums I post on. No hope from the previous pictures, I guess. Anywho. The ears have been cut down too much and I need to bulk up the part that makes the illusion of an realistic ear. Was dumb and cut too much of it down. Also, still rounding stuff off so dimples are expansive, yes.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jul 5, 2012)

It looks . . . better. The construction seems good to me. (Although I'm not a suit maker.) The eyes are larger and the muzzle is smaller.

But instead of looking like a kangaroo . . . it looks kind of like a fox or flying fox. Not a bushbaby. I'm sorry, it's obvious that you're putting a lot of work into this. Possibly it would look more bushbabyish with fur and airbrushing and eyes, etc., but the actual shape is a bit foxy. A very nice fox, but still not the target species.

The muzzle/brow is the biggest problem. Here's a greater galago in profile. The muzzle is very small, much smaller than the rest of the head, and the forehead is very high and round. Your forehead/brow are sloping and the muzzle is still quite large, which is giving it that same kangaroo/dog look the old one had. 

The eyes will look fine if you use those globe things from the first picture in it though, I think. So that's something. Again, it's possible that the completed project with the eyes and fur and marking all in place, plus the tail, will be more identifiable as a bushbaby. But presently, if you want to guarantee recognizability, I think you would be wise to shorten the muzzle some and round the forehead/brow a bit.


----------



## She-King (Jul 6, 2012)

> It looks . . . better. The construction seems good to me. (Although I'm not a suit maker.) The eyes are larger and the muzzle is smaller.
> 
> But instead of looking like a kangaroo . . . it looks kind of like a fox or flying fox. Not a bushbaby. I'm sorry, it's obvious that you're putting a lot of work into this. Possibly it would look more bushbabyish with fur and airbrushing and eyes, etc., but the actual shape is a bit foxy. A very nice fox, but still not the target species.
> 
> ...


Yeah, and if I bring out the brow ridge, the muzzle will get shorter-looking and I can push the eyes out to make a smaller-looking muzzle. I think that's a good way to safe time and energy. I've cut the muzzle up quite a bit since I first started. More like BUTCHERED BRUTALLY. I'm wincing at the progress before this, but it's just how I work. Usually, if I push and push I get a great result. Thank you for the insight...


----------



## She-King (Jul 7, 2012)

Buffed up the cheeks and the brow ridge to give it a rounded look. I don't know if I like this or not, but looks more like a real bushbaby head. I think I don't like it because I can't decide if its going to be too BIG with the long-pile fur. I'm afraid for my satisfaction of the final product with my limited money pool. Lengthened the ears since the face got wider. Shed the muzzle quite bit to make it seem smaller, but it's length might still be too long. The brow ridge was brought out to make it seem shorter to save me a cutting session with my precious foam I'm running out of. 

Greater Bushbabies do have really round faces though and they're quite the fluff balls. I want to make a graceful neck for it as well that curves like the last mask, but keep the Sphere-shaped head and to keep very cool. I want a mane of FLUFF effect to wrap around the neck in the final furring to make the female bushbaby more classy-looking. I plan to punch the inside of the ears out to draw heat away from the head. Going to try to make this mask better ventilated and with better vision. Vision is great with a mixture of plastic mesh and see through black material I had lying around. 

Any suggestions on doing a curved neck affect are appreciated. I'll try to find some other tutorials or suit makers that have made a suit with some extra padding in the back. It will just make the head all the hotter because the more foam, the more heat gets held in. However, with the hollowed ears, that should help, A LOT. Is it a good concept? I dunno, I've been working on the dang thing since 9 pm last night and its 5 am now as I'm typing this. 

Mask is turning out so well, it's construction is addictive, however, if I got a positive identification, I'll drop the thing like a hot potatoe. No money at all for the fur, living with mother, and due to a harsh family crises, we're so deep in the hole, I won't be able to use what money I do have coming in for myself until late fall into christmas. Tis a shame that it all goes for the rent. I've not had a steady stream of reliable money to make more money with in two years. Kinda been down about that of late. Just getting tired of not being able to put my talents to good use and get paid for it. Rens fest is in the fall and I wanted to have my new mask fully functional. People are lazy when it comes to identifying their animals. Want to prove them wrong and they'll learn something new while they're at it.

MASK IS STILL BEING WORKED ON SO ANY NEWLY ADDED STRIPS OF FOAM HAVE NOT BEEN TRIMMED OR FINE TUNED. THE EYES ARE WONKY, I KNOW!


----------



## She-King (Jul 9, 2012)

More teeny tiny fine tooning, but for the most part, I think I'm going to be satisfied with this for now and I may be getting faux fur soon, yaaay! 8D. I'm going to take a picture of myself with the head on and redline what the rest of the suit would look like to 
ensure I've got the size of the head right.

This is Tomedoe, folks, the first and or only known bushbaby in the entire fursuit network! I so want to have her put into the database  on wikifur. Maybe I'm getting too into this, but I dunno, it's really really fun and it involves, creating, animating, having fun, leaving your mark, and making people smile. I do like to do that and all in the name of Jesus himself!

Going to see if I can gather a group of people interested in costuming that are Christians. I haven't seen anyone specialize a group for that anywhere so, why not? 

Oh! I'm sorry... did you actually want to see the mask...IN ACTION?!!! >8DDD 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y--4PWfsJLo&list=UUekgVP9JeMnN2wARluRdmrQ&index=1&fe[URL="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y--4PWfsJLo&list=UUekgVP9JeMnN2wARluRdmrQ&index=1&feature=plcp"]plcpature=[/URL]


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jul 9, 2012)

Big improvement, looks a lot better. Good job.


----------



## She-King (Jul 10, 2012)

> Big improvement, looks a lot better. Good job.



Thank you and thanks for your time and support, Hoc. 8)


----------



## PapayaShark (Jul 10, 2012)

The ears seem very thick, I would trim them down quite a bit. My suits ears was a little thicker than a foamy sheet and still turned out huge :C


----------



## She-King (Jul 10, 2012)

PapayaShark said:


> The ears seem very thick, I would trim them down quite a bit. My suits ears was a little thicker than a foamy sheet and still turned out huge :C


 Yeah, I'm going to trim them down. If I can find a smaller pair of scissors to get some fine tuning down, that should do the trick. Bushbaby ears are thin like a cats.


----------



## Azflip (Jul 16, 2012)

The head looks really great so far! I might suggest using buckram for the eyes instead of plastic mesh. It is still fairly easy to see out of, but it makes seeing your eyes behind the suits eyes much harder.  It is made out of a stiff cotton fabric, available at most fabric shops. it's usually used for hat making.

 example of my suit head with buckram eyes-http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7860744/ 

The outer material is just white fun foam used to create the "follow me eyes" effect.


----------



## She-King (Jul 19, 2012)

Azflip said:


> The head looks really great so far! I might suggest using buckram for the eyes instead of plastic mesh. It is still fairly easy to see out of, but it makes seeing your eyes behind the suits eyes much harder.  It is made out of a stiff cotton fabric, available at most fabric shops. it's usually used for hat making.
> 
> example of my suit head with buckram eyes-http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7860744/
> 
> The outer material is just white fun foam used to create the "follow me eyes" effect.



Ah! Okay, I understand. I think I will switch to buckram, it's a cleaner finish anyways. 8) What should I paint it with? Fabric markers, maybe?


----------

